# Cutting Hay



## big_country

What is the going rate or the arrangments that people will do to have hay cut and baled . This is for round and small square bales of hay.


----------



## Tim/South

I do not believe there is a norm when it comes to custom baling. It usually comes down to who is the better negotiator between the person doing the work and the one wanting the work done.

It is hard to cut on shares because the yield determines whether it is a good deal or not. Splitting 2 rolls or 50 squares per acre with a property owner is losing money for the equipment owner.

The best plan is to charge by the acre. Then if you get 4 rolls per acre or one roll per acre you both know up front what the dollar amount will be. It also encourages the land owner to fertilize.

Being in the Southeast there is always someone, competition, who will bale it for less than cost and think they are making money.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Does your state publish a custom rate guide? Some people here don't believe in the guides (apparently they're a vast left-wing conspiracy) but if you're asking for the going rate, that's exactly what they're good for.


----------



## MT hayer

Tim is certainly right. There is no standard. Two big things for me is the smoothness of the field and if it is irrigated or not. It is easier for both to just agree on a hired rate. Whether it is by the acre or hour? What rates have you heard down there?


----------



## somedevildawg

big_country said:


> What is the going rate or the arrangments that people will do to have hay cut and baled . This is for round and small square bales of hay.


I bale with a 5 bale per acre minimum for rounds....$22.50 a roll, they cut, $35 I do cut rake and bale....I don't do a lot and frankly I don't give a damn....
But there are people here,and I thnk the same folks travel to Louisiana and Alabama (sometimes Mississippi too), that will do it for a bottle of water and a mayo sandwich....


----------



## mlappin

Last on shares I did was 50/50 but they fertilized and hauled their shares of the rounds off the field. Most of the time I do 1/3 - 2/3's and I fertilize.

For custom this year I'm charging $14/acre to mow. $6/acre each pass with the tedder, $6/acre to rake and $8 a bale for round baling.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

somedevildawg said:


> I bale with a 5 bale per acre minimum for rounds....$22.50 a roll, they cut, $35 I do cut rake and bale....I don't do a lot and frankly I don't give a damn...


Wish I could get that kind of pricing around these parts, I'm trying to get away from custom work completely.


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> I bale with a 5 bale per acre minimum for rounds....$22.50 a roll, they cut, $35 I do cut rake and bale....I don't do a lot and frankly I don't give a damn....
> But there are people here,and I thnk the same folks travel to Louisiana and Alabama (sometimes Mississippi too), that will do it for a bottle of water and a mayo sandwich....


I am also priced to make money. I also get few calls.

I can stay home and not lose money. I do not bale hay to break even.


----------



## somedevildawg

Lewis Ranch said:


> Wish I could get that kind of pricing around these parts, I'm trying to get away from custom work completely.


Lol, charge my rates and they'll quit calling fast.....
I only have two folk that I do their fields, both are cow guys and its just when they're too busy to do it, sometimes I'm too busy to do it, but I will make time for those rates, no less.....


----------



## MT hayer

Swathing up here ranges from 12 to 18 an acre. Round baling is going to be from14 to 16 for the 5 foot wide rounds.


----------



## rajela

somedevildawg said:


> I bale with a 5 bale per acre minimum for rounds....$22.50 a roll, they cut, $35 I do cut rake and bale....I don't do a lot and frankly I don't give a damn....
> But there are people here,and I thnk the same folks travel to Louisiana and Alabama (sometimes Mississippi too), that will do it for a bottle of water and a mayo sandwich....


5 bale per acre that is some heavy hay...we bale with a 2 bale minimum or a $250.00 mob fee

.


----------



## MT hayer

Yes 5 bales is good! Must be the four foot wide? Sometimes in this country it is 2 acres per bale! No minimum bales, I wouldn't have any work. The by the bale charge, seems the easiest for the baling any way.


----------



## panhandle9400

8350HiTech said:


> Does your state publish a custom rate guide? Some people here don't believe in the guides (apparently they're a vast left-wing conspiracy) but if you're asking for the going rate, that's exactly what they're good for.


Real custom operators know what the cost are so they tend not to need or use such state guides due the to charges are not realistic to certain areas, I see that you like to inject your political views where ever possible ? why ? For me I never use those state guidlines on what work cost ,when they get their info from guys like me, there is no conspiracy but there sure are some left wing loons ...........................................


----------



## rjmoses

I figure it costs roughly $40-50/acre to mow ($13-15), rake($6-7) and bale ($12-15/bale-3 1000# RB bale yield, net-wrapped) based on various university studies.

I charge $50/acre all-in.

Ralph


----------



## GawasFarm

Does anybody charge different rates for first cutting and then second and third?? our first cutting around here on a decent field is close to 7 bales an acre 4x5s. So it is really thick stuff and takes more power then the 2nd cut. Just wondering if anybody takes that into account or maybe our yields are on the top end??


----------



## somedevildawg

GawasFarm said:


> Does anybody charge different rates for first cutting and then second and third?? our first cutting around here on a decent field is close to 7 bales an acre 4x5s. So it is really thick stuff and takes more power then the 2nd cut. Just wondering if anybody takes that into account or maybe our yields are on the top end??


That's the reason for doing it by the bale......with a bale minimum per acre.



rjmoses said:


> I figure it costs roughly $40-50/acre to mow ($13-15), rake($6-7) and bale ($12-15/bale-3 1000# RB bale yield, net-wrapped) based on various university studies.
> 
> I charge $50/acre all-in.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph, r u saying for a 50 acre field you charge $2500? What about tedding....


----------



## Teslan

8350HiTech said:


> Does your state publish a custom rate guide? Some people here don't believe in the guides (apparently they're a vast left-wing conspiracy) but if you're asking for the going rate, that's exactly what they're good for.


I'm curious how custom rate guides can be a left wing conspiracy? It seems there are so many other better subjects that can be part of conspiracies then custom rate guides. Whoever is in charge of the conspiracy about custom rates guides should find better uses of their time I think. 

That said, if I was asked to do custom work and if I didn't want to I would quote the price of the Colorado custom rate guide for hay work and people would leave me alone as they are always high.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Teslan said:


> I'm curious how custom rate guides can be a left wing conspiracy? It seems there are so many other better subjects that can be part of conspiracies then custom rate guides. Whoever is in charge of the conspiracy about custom rates guides should find better uses of their time I think.
> 
> That said, if I was asked to do custom work and if I didn't want to I would quote the price of the Colorado custom rate guide for hay work and people would leave me alone as they are always high.


It was a joke. Interesting to note, though, that it seems everyone else on here feels the guides are low. Apparently that's what happens when you take averages of things.


----------



## deadmoose

Iowa rates are comparable to custom rates here. In some other places less competition pushes prices up higher. Supply and demand at its finest!


----------



## mlappin

I've just made up a new rule for custom work, each time they call and bug me the price goes up $1 per acre or bale. Weathers been crap here and some of these folks just don't get that if they have water standing in their low spots I ain't mowing it. Told a few it won't break my heart if you find somebody else.


----------



## Tim/South

mlappin said:


> Told a few it won't break my heart if you find somebody else.


A friend of mine gives my number to those he does not want to be bothered with.

I have begun to return the favor. I tell them what a wonderful guy he is and how badly he needs the work.


----------



## mlappin

Tim/South said:


> A friend of mine gives my number to those he does not want to be bothered with.
> 
> I have begun to return the favor. I tell them what a wonderful guy he is and how badly he needs the work.


With friends like that who needs an enema...


----------



## Stuckey1

I get $28 a roll a net wrap if it's less than 3 per ac $32 and $2 a sq. I do have a few clients that get $1.65 a sq but they are putting up several thousands do sq a cut! And a $1 per bale to bundle! I stay busy really busy! You have to figure out what it's worth to you and hold your ground! I picked up a client this year that said last year I was to high! When he couldn't haul his round bales off to a different location bc they looked like a 5 year old used an 1970 model baler he wished he had spent the extra money! (You get what you pay for) that's what I tell people!


----------

